# lake houston dam



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

caught a limit of catfish all were 18-20 in. Saturday below the dam.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

You got any pictures?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

I got a pic. just can't figure out how to post it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

wtg


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a box full, WTG


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh yeah! That's a boxfull of them tasty whiskers and one healthy looking bream in the batch too.


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

NICE haul!!!


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

where did you launch at ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

god times marina off of garrett road


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good Job!! When the fishfry?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

this weekend up at my camp on lake o pines


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

what did you use for bait ? let me guess cj's punch bait..


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

how deep was the water you were in and what direction did you go to from the boat launch ?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of Cats!


----------



## reeladdiction (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

I went up river ,fished at the **** with small pieces of cut shad under a popping cork 2' deep


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

going out Saturday morning early. wish me luck.


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

how deep is the water where you went to ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

go past the signs that say keep out.they just don't want people getting out of there boats onto the cement wall.the depth is from 4-16' in some places.we cast along the wall and if they didn't hit it. pop it a few times if nothing move on.we just kept going back and forth


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> go past the signs that say keep out.they just don't want people getting out of there boats onto the cement wall.the depth is from 4-16' in some places.we cast along the wall and if they didn't hit it. pop it a few times if nothing move on.we just kept going back and forth


What time did you you go? Haven't been there this year yet


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am going in the morning with a new moon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

i was at the landing about 730am


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

txredneck67 said:


> I am going in the morning with a new moon.


How was your luck?


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i was at the landing about 730am


Was the dam open at all?


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

went Saturday morning to lake Houston instead of the river and got one catfish drift fishing. we were in about 15 to 20 foot of water . used cut shad for bait.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Went last week and caught these. Caught them all fishing 10-12' deep on shad.


----------



## txredneck67 (Aug 6, 2014)

*gates open*



kcbrockett said:


> Was the dam open at all?


 2 gates were open about 2 feet when I was there Saturday morning.


----------

